# Trivia 6/20



## luckytrim (Jun 20, 2019)

trivia 6/20
DID YOU KNOW...
Oak Ridge Cemetery in Springfield, Illinois, is the place  where Abraham
Lincoln and most of his family are buried. This cemetery is  second only to
Arlington National Cemetery, in the number of visitors it  receives each
year.

1. Name the three races that comprise the 'Triple Crown'  ...
2. Catherine of Aragon was the first wife of Henry VIII, but  where is
present-day Aragon?
3. In which TV show is US Marine Nicholas Brody a prisoner of  war turned
double agent?
4. With which newspaper do most residents of Cleveland, Ohio  start their
day?
5. Whose best-selling album "Reckless" produced the huge hits  "Summer of
69", "Run to You" and "Heaven"?
6. Husbands: Don Johnson and Antonio Banderas. Wife:  ?
7. Strange Words are These ; desynchronosis
  a. - Webbed Toes
  b. - Excessive Ear Wax
  c. - Jetlag
  d. - Inability to tell time
8. Why, in 1980, did President  Carter announce that the USA  would boycott 
the Olympics that year ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In Roman mythology, a Genius was the guardian spirit of a man,  an
institution, a city, a state, or a large family  unit.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Kentucky Derby, Preakness, Belmont Stakes
2. Spain
3. 'Homeland'
4. the Plain Dealer
5. Bryan Adams
6. Melanie Griffith
7. - c
8. the Soviet Invasion of Afghanistan

TRUTH !!
In Roman mythology, a genius was the guardian spirit of a man,  an
institution, a city, a state, or a large family unit known as  a gens. As the
guardian spirit of an individual, the genius was largely the  force of one's
natural desires. An individual's notable achievements or  intellectual
prowess was attributed to his genius, and, eventually, a high  achiever was
said to have genius or be a genius. Today, by contrast, a  genius is
considered a person with an intelligence quotient of 140 or  higher.


----------

